# Red Enchilada sauce?



## nmprairiedwellr (Nov 1, 2011)

Has anyone canned red enchilada sauce? I've found a few recipes online. One said to water bath for 15 minutes, another for 25 minutes and yet another for 35 minutes. I'm at 5000' elevation so I know I add 10 minutes, but it would be nice to know where to start, kwim? My friend has her recipe, I just want to make sure we process it enough and use the proper method, water bath or pressure. The NM Chile Institute was absolutely no help. They suggested just freezing the sauce because they didn't know. This will be my friend's maiden canning session and I want it to be a success for her.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

While I have not canned it, I may it sometimes and what I use in it would not be good in a water bath canner. Lots of peppers, garlic and onion need pressure canned. If you are doing first time water bath you should do straight tomatoes.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I do. All the seasoned tomato based recipes in my Ball book call for 35mn for pints and 40mn for quarts (base level). 

Most have things like onions carrots, celery and ALL have lemon juice of vinegar added (important part).

BTW - I can only find the shorter times for the PC of tomatoes, 

Basic tomato sauce is BWB for 40 mn quarts, but PC for 15mn.  If someone says to BWB for 15mn, I think they got their methods mixed up.

However, Salsas, which has a higher acid level and is less dense than sauce, are processed for 15-20mn times.


----------



## nmprairiedwellr (Nov 1, 2011)

Macybaby said:


> I do. All the seasoned tomato based recipes in my Ball book call for 35mn for pints and 40mn for quarts (base level).
> 
> Most have things like onions carrots, celery and ALL have lemon juice of vinegar added (important part).
> 
> ...


Okay, so if her recipe doesn't include lemon juice should we add 1bsp to each pint like you would tomato sauce?

So I would start with 35 minutes and add my 10 for elevation. So we should process for 45 minutes for pints?


----------

